# TiVo Wins Patent Lawsuit



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The U.S. Court of Appeals in Washington, D.C., on Wednesday delivered TiVo a victory in a lawsuit that was filed against the DVR company in 2001 by Pause Technology.

In its ruling, the federal circuit affirmed an earlier judgment, which also went in favor of TiVo, from a U.S. District Court judge. That decision found that TiVo did not infringe Pause's patent concerning the rewinding, fast-forwarding and pausing of TV programs.

TiVo said it plans to seek an order from the district court declaring the matter an "exceptional case," and requiring Pause to pay all of its attorneys' fees and costs related to the litigation.

TiVo has filed patent applications covering the design, functionality and operation of its DVR and TiVo service. TiVo also said has been awarded a number of patents relating to controlling streaming media in a digital device, including the functions that enable DVRs to pause live TV as well as rewind, fast-forward, play, play faster, play slower, and play in reverse television signals cached by the DVR.

From http://www.skyreport (Used with permission)


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Victory for TiVo?

I don't suppose we can take this as a sign that all these silly lawsuits will be thrown out.


----------

